# Sperm test



## Lucyelkins (Nov 24, 2016)

I am trying to  find volunteers who would like to try out a new form of sperm test for a national newspaper article. This not only looks at volume and speed as current tests do, but it also analyses the DNA and has helped identify lifestyle issues that can affect the fertility of a man. 
The test normally costs £300 but I can offer it for free to those happy to try it out and  share their results in the paper. This is en entirely sympathetic  piece that will simply be looking at the fact that fertility issues can affect men too.  Those taking part should be able to get to London
Anyone interested should email me at [email protected]
Thanks
Lucy


----------

